

On Individual Variations of Productivity in Research Laboratories - gwern
http://www.gwern.net/docs/1957-shockley.pdf

======
gwern
Discussion: [http://dynamicecology.wordpress.com/2014/01/23/william-
shock...](http://dynamicecology.wordpress.com/2014/01/23/william-shockley-on-
what-makes-a-person-write-a-lot-of-papers-and-the-superstar-researcher-
system/) "William Shockley on what makes a person who publishes a lot of
papers (and the superstar researcher system)"

